# Silicone Dreams - The Steroid of Bikini



## StrengthAddicts (Aug 5, 2012)

*Silicone Implants - the "steroids" of Bikini*






I remember a great article years ago in MuscleMag (R.I.P. Robert Kennedy) in the Star Profile section featuring Ms Olympia Lenda Murray. One of the parts of the article that most moved me, was how nostalgic she was over her 1990 Olympia win. She talked about how this was a great time in Women's Bodybuilding, before the gear really took over. Lenda dreaded getting on the sauce, but as the years passed, she knew what she had to do. She wasn't vying for the Top 6; she was the champ - and she was going to stay the champ. 

In Women's Bodybuilding the use of anabolics is imperative. Even the ladies that, arguably, win the Team Universe as natural athletes, they will find that they cannot place against their chemically-enhanced counterparts in the IFBB. Even women who are smaller, whether 'natural' or not, do not place at the top (Nicole Ball, Cathy LeF., others). Therefore, gear is a necessary - as is size. The judges talked about a _20% Rule_ in 2005 - and by 2006 they forgot about it. 

The women in bodybuilding need gear for size. A similar argument could be made for Women's Physique. As far as [Women's] Fitness and Figure - gear is needed to cut, whether it's Clen, ECA Stacks, or anabolic agents - strong chemicals are needed to place at the top. 

Bikini seemed to be the ONE division where training, diet, and posing were enough. But there's one catch. When women diet down, they lose a great deal (sometimes all) their breast tissue. In [women's] bodybuilding it's not uncommon to see a totally flat-chested competitor on stage. Whether it's acceptable or not is debatable, but it's commonplace and it doesn't seem to affect placings. In Physique, Fitness, and Figure, the indifference to small breasts seems to go on a sliding scale. The more muscle the more acceptable to have less breast tissue. A Physique star packs on a ton of muscle, so there it's not a big deal. A Figure star is far more smooth, less dieted down, so here it might have an adverse effect. 

BIKINI, however, is the beach bunny look that's supposed to revolutionize the NPC/IFBB, get our sport into Maxim, Details, FHM, and potentially even into SI one day. Ms Bikini Olympia could one day be on the cover of SI!!

But what I think gets lost in the shuffle, is the fact Bikini girls train hard. They train with weights, they diet down, they practice posing -- they just don't really do any drugs. This is the only reason their bodies don't pack on the muscle. They train with weights, consume high protein/fat diets, and many are very strong (on FigureBikini.com we have plenty Bikini competitors that have broken impressive powerlifting records). 

Bikini seems to be the place for the women that want to stay clean, get exposure, potentially make some money - smiles all around. But there's a catch. If you have small breasts - and you refuse to get implants - you may never get a first or second call out - you may never advance to a pro-qualifyer. Backstage, many of these women have expressed to me (confidentially) that they feel very awkward. They're in tip top shape, they have a great suit, and they're ready to do battle, but judges approach them and tell them what's up. 

The ladies that want to win (like the men in bodybuilding) will succumb to any fate that sees them winning the gold. These women have their friends and family, some cases their husbands and kids, In the The Audience; their co-workers know where they are and what they're doing, many bosses are supportive; these athletes don't want to go home without placing. All that training, all that dieting, and all that networking, all those features in good faith (for fansites like mine that are too small [as of now] to pay$ them, all the networking on facebook, twitter, youtube, blogger, for WHAT? To go home placing DEAD F*CKIN LAST? How many times could you deal with that? 

They could quit. But these women aren't quitters. They're champions.

Silicone implants are the _steroids_ of Bikini. it's worth than Synthol. It's worse than Lenda having to take AAS for a part of the year. You have two implants in your body, stretching your skin out; sometimes your new you doesn't look natural. Some women, actually, look ridiculous. 

It doesn't matter. These women are champions. No price is too big to pay to WIN.

It shouldn't be this way. 


*As many of you know, my stance on AAS is that they should be de-criminalized, researched (by the FDA), and made accessible through a health care professional. That is not the status quo. Currently, people can do serious time for selling gear, and while HRT clinics do exist - the costs is outrageous. For a vial of test that goes for $2 in TJ, some clinics can charge upwards of $60. Most initial consults start at $500 (and that's a low ball). I would like to see hrt covered by insurance, price & quality controls in place, and complete de-criminalization.


----------

